# Mocha finally kidded



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Mocha finally kidded a gorgeous buck kid but I'm concerned about his back left leg does anyone know whats wrong with it ?





















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

My gosh he's beautiful!
Are you in selenium def area?
A little BoSe might help him but it will take a few days either way.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I'm not sure but just in case where can I buy Bose at


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Is 0.583 deficient in selenium 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bo-se is bought from a vet.

You can brace it if you want to, it is loose tendons.

He is really nice, love the coloring.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks he our second kid this season (that survived anyway) our other buck kid isn't nearly as flashy as this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I did a double take on the name,because my buck's named Mocca (no 'h' though)...I thought "Mocca can't kid!" :-D But what a cutie! Love the color.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> I did a double take on the name,because my buck's named Mocca (no 'h' though)...I thought "Mocca can't kid!" :-D But what a cutie! Love the color.


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute. Love the spots. Definitely a selenium problem on the leg.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I love those spots. And that deep color ah gorgeous.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

He is beautiful!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks or all the replies his mom passes her greyish spots but I'm not sure where the black ones came from his site was solid red 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

He is very handsome!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Well we can't get a vet visit any earlier than this coming Saturday but on the bright side his legs is already much better


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

